# Clyde river ferries



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

A far cry from the deep sea and esturial ferries were the cross river ferries so much a part of the scene in Glasgow.These free ferries crossed at various points and their history goes back over many years.
There were vehicular vessels also but over the years they were phased out and only the passenger ones were left until they too suc***bed in 1978.
This is Ferry No8 on the last crossing at Kelvinhaugh in 1977.One of these survives on the Forth and Clyde Canal.


----------



## big john martin (Dec 31, 2007)

*model ship builders*

thanks for my acceptance into ships nostalgia i live in a country seaside town in nsw australia my age is in the seventies my hobbies are mainly model ferries in 1/48 scale today is new years eave very hot and very large seas regards big john martin​


----------

